# Aalwanderung über die Autobahn



## Taxidermist (29. Juni 2021)

Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> Ralf Gerken erklärt: „In den Turbinen vieler Stromerzeuger werden jährlich unzählige Aale und andere bedrohte Fischarten regelrecht geschreddert oder so stark verletzt, dass sie ihre Wanderung nicht schaffen. Darum spricht der AVN sich gegen Wasserkraftwerke aus. Energie aus Wasserkraft ist nicht grün, sondern blutrot!“


Darauf läuft es zwangsläufig auch in der Zukunft hinaus, dank Förderung von erneuerbarer Energie als ob es kein Morgen gibt.
Für den Aal gibt es jedenfalls hierzulande kein "Morgen"!
Dennoch Danke von mir, für diese lebensverlängernden Maßnahmen, vom wohl besten Anglerverband Deutschlands.

Jürgen


----------



## Fruehling (29. Juni 2021)

Erster Gedanke beim Erblicken der Überschrift: Na, wenn die mal vernünftig bereift sind!


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (29. Juni 2021)

_Hier ist Ihr aktueller Verkehrsfunk...

...zwischen Handewitt und Füssen gibt es zirka 10km Stau auf der Aal 7 - bitte umfahren Sie den Bereich weiträumig.

Weiter geht's mit unseren Aal time favourites und Depeche Mode._

_"Aal I ever wanted, Aal I ever needed..." __





_


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (29. Juni 2021)

_Wir unterbrechen für eine weitere Sondermeldung von der Aal 7...

...wegen der Gefahr von Aquaaaling fahren Sie bitte nicht schneller als das von den Grünen angestrebte Sicherheitstempo von 100 km/h bis maximal 130 km/h._






_Flott geht es weiter mit unseren Aal time favourites und den aalseits beliebten Beatles._

_"Aal you need is love..."_


----------



## Verstrahlt (29. Juni 2021)

Tolle Aktion! Leider wird sowas in meiner Gegend nicht mehr gemacht und Aal ist hier unglaublich selten geworden da der Edersee alles blockiert was aufsteigen will...
Die letzten Aale wurden 2002 im Edersee besetzt und seitdem gehen die Fangzahlen in den oberen Eder abschnitten extrem zurück.


----------



## Esox 1960 (29. Juni 2021)

Am Gr. Plöner See gibt es schon über 15 Jahre  keine kleinen oder
mittel große Aale mehr.
Besatz würde dort auch nichts bringen ,das wäre nur ein Festschmaus
für die tausende Kormorane,die jedes Jahr über den See herfallen.









						Schleswig-Holstein: Kormoran-Verordnung zum Schutz der Aale - BLINKER
					

Schleswig-Holstein hat eine neue Kormoran-Verordnung veröffentlicht, in dem es auch um den Schutz der Aalbestände geht.




					www.blinker.de
				




Auch hier gibt es Ausnahmen. In Nationalparks, in Naturschutzgebieten und in EU-Vogelschutzgebieten gilt diese Regelung nicht. Betroffen davon sind unteranderem der Große Plöner See und die Schlei. Hier dürfen demnach keine Kormorane geschossen werden. Für die entstandenen Schäden die die Vögel verursachen, können Fischer einen finanziellen Ausgleich von maximal 10.000 Euro pro Betrieb erhalten.
Zitat : Kormoran-Verordnung S-H.


----------



## Hecht100+ (29. Juni 2021)

Esox 1960 schrieb:


> Am Gr. Plöner See gibt es schon über 15 Jahre keine kleinen oder
> mittel große Aale mehr.


Sah aber vor 4 Jahren bei Reese anders aus, was da im Hälterbecken rumschwamm. Waren zwar auch echte Monster dabei, aber auch gute Mittlere.


----------



## Esox 1960 (29. Juni 2021)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Sah aber vor 4 Jahren bei Reese anders aus, was da im Hälterbecken rumschwamm. Waren zwar auch echte Monster dabei, aber auch gute Mittlere.


Da weiß man aber auch nicht,ob die Aale dort alle aus dem Gr.Plöner waren.
Der Reese hat ja auch noch einige andere Gewässer. Das Video kenne ich auch.









						Fischerei Reese verlässt den Standort Plön | SHZ
					

Fischwirtschaftsmeister Gunnar Reese hat vor zwei Jahren Entscheidung getroffen, den Vertrag mit dem Land zu beenden.




					www.shz.de


----------



## Hecht100+ (29. Juni 2021)

Ne ne, nicht das Video, live da gewesen. Und laut den damaligen Aussagen waren das alles Reusenfaenge. War echt interessant was da so alles gefangen wurde.


----------



## Esox 1960 (29. Juni 2021)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Ne ne, nicht das Video, live da gewesen. Und laut den damaligen Aussagen waren das alles Reusenfaenge. War echt interessant was da so alles gefangen wurde.


Ich hatte mal vor vielen Jahren mit dem Fischer Brumshagen aus Bosau gesprochen,der hatte in seinen Maränen -Netzen,
im Frei -Wasser, Aale bis zu 7 Pfund. Das muss man sich mal vorstellen..................


----------

